
Topical Keyphrase Extraction with Hierarchical Semantic Networks - sel1
https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.07848
======
firasd
If I'm reading this correctly, it looks like the fifth column here is an
example of their method in action based on finding keywords for the
combination of papers listed above the columns:
[https://i.imgur.com/FQ6sznp.png](https://i.imgur.com/FQ6sznp.png)

Seems like this kind of research is useful for 'cold start' situations where
you can't use social/usage signals to cluster documents together.

------
bravura
Great, where’s the code?

